# Wireless Thermometer interference?



## onytay (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone run multiple wireless thermometers and experience any issues with interference between them? My smokehouse is almost finished and ready for some testing, once i get it lined out and get a Summer Sausage recipe picked out my hunting buddy and I will be running our recent Deer harvest through it. I would like to have a couple of thermometers going at the same time, but was worried about interference. What do you think?


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting question. I do not have the answer, as I only have 1 remote, but will have others in the future so I also am interested in this answer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

They will work fine together. You just have to sync them up one at a time.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2011)

My brother and have used our ET-73 units side by side and didn't have any issues. On several occasions I have run 2-3 wireless thermometers and never seemed to have any issues.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> They will work fine together. You just have to sync them up one at a time.


  X2


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have had two mavericks digital thermo meters together and as long as I started them seperately they worked just fine and never interfered with each other.


----------

